# LL Bean hunting boot Mens vs. Womens sizes.



## dshell (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi,

I'm hoping that an experienced someone can help me out. I have read the other threads that talk about the troubles of getting the right LL Bean boot size; this is a slightly different question. 

I've been watching some LL Bean hunting boots on Ebay, and I've found that there are several listed as women's shoes, and the seller doesn't know if they are for men or women. I have been told that the size conversion is a simple addition of two, and that generally women's version may be a little narrower. Are they actually the same boot? Is the hunting boot a unisex shoe, and if not how can I tell the difference?


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Women's sizes are generally two "off", so a size 10 in a woman's shoe = size 8 in a man's shoe. I know this because I have big clompers.

There are sometimes width differences, but I don't think that would be the case for Bean's boots. They are rather unisex. I wear men's hiking boots with no appreciable width difference so these should be similar.


----------



## dshell (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks so much for your reply. I suspected as much, but thought I might just throw the question out there... to see if anyone had first hand experience.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Actually, for a truly definitive answer I'm sure you could just call Bean and ask them.


----------

